# What if someone was to have the username "CODfan(insert numbers here)"?



## chillv (Aug 3, 2013)

What if someone was to set their username as CODfan(insert number(s) or nothing here) on a website that has to do with nintendo or a nintendo game.

From my own witness and understanding, COD fans are usually stereotyped to be very immature and to not like or even hate anything by nintendo. They are also stereotyped to be people who defame nintendo and non-violent games and praise PS2, XBOX and violent games. All I can picture are people wanting to steer clear of them and being afraid of to talk to them.

What do you guys think? Is the whole stereotype thing from my witness and understanding wrong?


----------



## Horus (Aug 3, 2013)

From 2008-2012, Cod was the only game I bought for my Xbox, so obviously the immature thing is true.


...but after MW2, the series sucks so all of this is unlikely and the real reason is that the immaginary guy has down syndrome


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 3, 2013)

Months ago some guy on the IRC entered with a username exactly like that o-o
CODFan24904 or something, but anyway he generally was rude. He never came back, lol.


----------



## Caius (Aug 3, 2013)

The way I figure it a username's a username and stereotypes are only fueled by the people that believe them.


----------



## demoness (Aug 4, 2013)

Then I would assume that they like to play COD.  Nothing more, nothing less.  There is no need to perpetuate vitriolic stereotypes.  I like multiple publishers, besides, so even if this caricature of a person existed, perhaps we could find something in common.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't care about the person or the username. It still puzzles me that people still buy COD every time it comes out. It's been stale and repetitive since Modern Warfare. The characters are all bland and the game is the same EVERY YEAR. Watch Ghosts still be the same suckish game despite them claiming a new engine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 6, 2013)

Spoiler: This Thread













Zr388 said:


> The way I figure it a username's a username and stereotypes are only fueled by the people that believe them.


Considering we can get really deep posts from people on Reddit by the name of YOLO420SWAGJESUS, I'm very inclined to believe this. So no, can't say I judge terribly much based off usernames anymore, just by their posting quality.


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 6, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> Then I would assume that they like to play COD.  Nothing more, nothing less.



Ding!


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 6, 2013)

"I guess that guy likes Call of Duty. Cool."

I don't stereotype people. I let their actions speak for themselves and judge them based upon their behavior when they interact with others.

...Though I admit if their username was something like "PoopsMcGee" I would probably be apt to expect a _little_ immaturity from them.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't judge usernames. Otherwise I would instantly dislike 99.9% of everyone here.

JK


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> "I guess that guy likes Call of Duty. Cool."
> 
> I don't stereotype people. I let their actions speak for themselves and judge them based upon their behavior when they interact with others.
> 
> ...Though I admit if their username was something like "PoopsMcGee" I would probably be apt to expect a _little_ immaturity from them.




What if their last name was actually Poopsmcgee (sorry, just had to ask that)?


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 6, 2013)

I would pity theme severely.


----------



## Niya (Aug 6, 2013)

Why should it matter..?


----------



## Bambi (Aug 6, 2013)

What if the COD username person's name was actually "Charles Oswald Deekins"...


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 6, 2013)

I really wouldn't pass judgement until he/she actually did something. Yeah, some COD fans have earned that reputation but I'm one to judge people individually by their own actions.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh man, you see, I can't help but have preconceptions of anyone with that name. I guess it's something I picked up from when I was a moderator at another place. (Not AC related, obv.)

So you could say I would keep both eyes on them, and chances are, they would stay quiet. (Most may be daft, but not *that* daft.) Only on the odd occasion, when they did do something silly, I would react. I have the odd feeling I scare a lot of people because of my lack of thought control. Ah well. XD


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd pass judgement and probably not really pay attention to them.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2013)

What's in a name? It's worthless to pass someone off as ignorant just because you don't like their name. Let their actions speak for them. Not their name.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

If someone was to have the username "CODfan" then I would ignore it. It's just a name, what's so excited to overlook about it? It's like saying SMBfan would be ambushed with big replies.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 9, 2013)

Wouldn't care, really.
What does a game have to with your personality? If you love Xbox but hate Nintendo, k nobody cares.
Even if they hate Nintendo or any company besides Microsoft or sony, Who cares? It's their fault for not having a broad horizon in gaming or being to critical of minor mistakes from Nintendo and other good gaming companies.. If they said Microsoft is l33t and Nintendo doesn't have enough 'violence', They're quite stupid as well.
Needless to say, let them have the username they want.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

MadCake said:


> Wouldn't care, really.
> What does a game have to with your personality? If you love Xbox but hate Nintendo, k nobody cares.
> Even if they hate Nintendo or any company besides Microsoft or sony, Who cares? It's their fault for not having a broad horizon in gaming or being to critical of minor mistakes from Nintendo and other good gaming companies.. If they said Microsoft is l33t and Nintendo doesn't have enough 'violence', They're quite stupid as well.
> Needless to say, let them have the username they want.



Nobody's saying they can't have the username >.>


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> Then I would assume that they like to play COD.  Nothing more, nothing less.



This. You can't really define a person based purely on a single game that they play.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

Tina said:


> This. You can't really define a person based purely on a single game that they play.



Um, yes. You actually CAN judge and define them based on the game that they play.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't really think stereotyping in any fashion is the proper way to go about things and everyone should be taken on case by case basis.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 10, 2013)

In some ways yes, you can judge someone on the games they play. Maybe they like RPG, maybe they don't like platforming whatever it's all about what you're into.
But stereotyping because of their username is wrong, at least try to get to know the person first jfc.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

Wouldn't care as long as they didn't bug me.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a cod fan who plays everyday and I'm not really a raging 12 year old who does things with other people's mothers, soo.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

There's always an exception to the rule.  There's a kid who plays on the Minecraft server I'm a mod on named Codfan-something-or-other.  He's alright.  He's never seemed to be a rude kid, just a little awkward.


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 16, 2013)

But here's a kicker: What if someone that generally dislikes the CoD series, but has the username anyway, because his little brother/cousin decided to distract him while said person was joining a forum, and he hit the OK button without reviewing the page?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> But here's a kicker: What if someone that generally dislikes the CoD series, but has the username anyway, because his little brother/cousin decided to distract him while said person was joining a forum, and he hit the OK button without reviewing the page?




If is a word you shouldn't use lightly.


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

The only thing people do on call of duty is try to kill each other and cuss belligerently until their IQ has dropped 35% below normal.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I know too many people who play Call Of Duty for the sole purpose of trolling on the Online Multi-player.  Stereotypes are generally there for a reason, but that's not to say they're always true.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 6, 2013)

I would just







I remember one time when I was in high school this group of kids were talking about Call of Duty so then I spoke up and told this one girl "Hey you should try DOOM, it's fun." And she just grins and goes "Call of Duty??" I'm just like "....No. I said DOOM." It's a much more enjoyable FPS with a better storyline imo. I wouldn't knock the CoD games just because I've only ever played Black Ops, but when some of the fans are on their high horses claiming that anything other than CoD sucks, I've got a problem and it only makes me start to dislike the series (which is a shame, when fans ruin things they like by acting like fools).


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't even be bothered what their username was. I don't judge based on username. I used to play the cod campaigns myself until I got bored of them.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

It would be tempting to use generalizations(typical ego-stroking FPS dudebro-type), but I would come to my senses quickly and know they probably just like to play CoD nothing more or less, not good to make assumptions!! lol. I try to be optimistic and not make assumptions of people based on screen names and other things...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not one of those people that says shooting games are bad for the brain, but I don't like them at all either.  The straight-forward truth is that you shouldn't judge someone because of their (user)name.


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 15, 2013)

sunate said:


> The only thing people do on call of duty is try to kill each other and cuss belligerently



Sounds just like my home country.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's possible for someone to play call of duty and pokemon.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 19, 2013)

I wouldn't really mind if they had a username like that. People can love all kinds of games, they can enjoy Call of Duty and Animal Crossing at the same time after all. I mean, I like TF2 (which I know isn't much like COD in that TF2 is a comedy game, completely bizarre, and not realistic or anything, but it's still an FPS), and other games like Skyrim and Pokemon.

But I mean, if someone had that username and their only intention for joining was to say silly things like 'Ugh, Animal Crossing is for babies, stupid Nintendo buttheads' and stuff like that, then I'd be just thinking 'why are you even here?'


----------



## Leanne (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't judge people based on their usernames or games they play. ^^; we are not really in a position to do that. People can be good, people can be bad, but their choice of games has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I wouldn't give a ****. He likes Call of Duty. It's a free country; let the dude play Call of Duty...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

A lot of people who play COD are immature and end up saying things like, "This game is for 5 year olds" whenever they see Nintendo stuff. Some people, like two of my friends, are much more tolerant for that kind of stuff, but they are few and very far between.


----------



## chillv (Oct 20, 2013)

Really? This thread has died off yet? I wasn't expecting this thread to have a long life span. Anyway, you may go back to discussing this topic. I just wanted to acknowledge this.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 20, 2013)

It's a username, I don't really care what usernames are. If they're a COD fan so be it.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly, I find hating/looking down on people who like COD to be as bad as hating/looking down on people who like Nintendo titles. No matter what game you play, there will always be some obnoxious and rude people.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 21, 2013)

To be honest,I like COD,but I don't like a random person having their username CODfan(Insert number here).But in here,my username is 3DSfan134,different from some CODfan(insert number here).


----------

